# Chihuahua Craft Books



## coloradogirl (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello,
I was at a local craft store in my area and I saw a craft book to make pillows of dog breeds, and they had a Chihuahua pattern in there. I wish I would have bought the book, because it was such a nice pattern. Does anyone on the forum know where I can go to get knitting, sewing patterns to make things like pillows with Chihuahuas on them or things for a Chihuahua, like a sweater?


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

if you go to crochet pattern central they have several patterns for crocheted chi sweaters. The one that is called thorn's doggie sweater fits my chis great! juliegoller


----------



## Dee (Nov 11, 2004)

Simplicity and McCall's both have patterns for doggie jackets, sweaters, beds, etc.


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

juliegoller said:


> if you go to crochet pattern central they have several patterns for crocheted chi sweaters. The one that is called thorn's doggie sweater fits my chis great! juliegoller



I couldn't find it, if you would provide the link i'd be so grateful!!!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe this?
http://kristinaskrochet.50webs.com/thornssweater.htm


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes that is the right link. I'm sorry I haven't been on here for awhile. juliegoller


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i ordered this book 
https://secure.www.crafterschoice.com/doc/browse/detail/product_detail.jhtml?repositoryId=388318B107

i cant wait for it to come

heres a place with lots of free patterns 
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory.php


----------

